# Is anyone fishing ?



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Is anyone fishing other than the guys making videos ? No one is saying a word. I am not suggesting we tell details about our trips, but this place has gone silent. I have not been out yet due to trailer problems, hope to get that fixed this week.

This forum has turned into nothing but free advertisement for You Tube videos.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Carver said:


> Is anyone fishing other than the guys making videos ? No one is saying a word. I am not suggesting we tell details about our trips, but this place has gone silent. I have not been out yet due to trailer problems, hope to get that fixed this week.
> 
> This forum has turned into nothing but free advertisement for You Tube videos.


Hit Atwood Saturday,2 saugeye,4 crappie,Hit SugarCreek yesterday,1 channel,1 sucker


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Saturday I counted 31 trailers at Tappan and I believe 20 at Clendening in the ramp areas I looked at.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I was out there about a week ago Saturday and it looked about the same.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Nope, Coronavirus keeping me isolated at home.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Drove out to Tappan today just in time for the hurricane winds to hit  The area in front of the church had at LEAST 250-300 Cormorant in two different flocks and 1 white Pelican ! Never seen a Pelican on Tappan before. I hope those damn Cormorants are just passing through, Pelican can stay....


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Exact reason that I do not post information on here so someone can take it and try to get famous on YouTube. Only a handful of tight lipped members here that I reciprocate info with through PM.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hatchetman said:


> Drove out to Tappan today just in time for the hurricane winds to hit  The area in front of the church had at LEAST 250-300 Cormorant in two different flocks and 1 white Pelican ! Never seen a Pelican on Tappan before. I hope those damn Cormorants are just passing through, Pelican can stay....


Highly doubt it was a pelican, more than likely a egret


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Too many people on here getting bashed for posting reports. Then the thread gets derailed and closed. So there’s no point in posting reports right now imo.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

ducky152000 said:


> Highly doubt it was a pelican, more than likely a egret


With the strong winds we've had lately, it could easily have been pushed farther east than it wanted.


----------



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

The North American White Pelican are on their migration route back to Lake Erie. There are several flocks that return to the Island area in the western basin. We see them up there every year.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Ive been hittin some local ponds, catchin some really nice Bass, Catfish, and Crappie


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

RiverWader said:


> Ive been hittin some local ponds, catchin some really nice Bass, Catfish, and Crappie


Good glad to hear they are biting somewhere. This kind of report does not give a lot of details and shouldn't start trouble and it is actually saying enough.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

ducky152000 said:


> Highly doubt it was a pelican, more than likely a egret


Don't really care what you doubt. Been around for 76 years, seen a lot of Egrets and Pelican's, and this was a Pelican. I was within a hundred yard of it and it was a Pelican....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya the central ohio board has been DEAD all spring. 
Even before the craziness set in. 
Lake Erie an the southwest sections have the most traffic anymore.
I dont post reports like I used to. For alot of the reasons mentioned above... but I'm a fisherman an like to brag so I still post pictures in the pics threads an throw a few reports in a couple long running threads that normally see the same people,and fish in simaler ways.
Either it's not enuff info or to much info.
Plus I had a crazy guy come at me about a month ago over liking a a certain post. Lol I've really backed off since then. 
I dont mind the videos every once in a wile,, but I agree it seems the southeast forum has become a utube commercial. Just be sure to like an follow...
If I want to watch people catch dink bass I'll search it out on utube myself.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

its only 10% that does all the bad things that keeps you guys from posting. but that leaves 90% of good sportsmen that just enjoy reading your posts. no need to post numbers. just post water depth and lures used. it will really help guys like me who only get up to erie once a yr to have a starting point and a program to get started. of course you guys get slammed for posting pictures. but again thats the 10% of $hi*birds thats on here. we are supposed to be sportsmen and on this forum to get good info and share our knowledge with less fortunate. personally I love pictures and reading about your good fortune. don't let 10% of $hitbirds control you. if someone slams your posts just hit ignore or report them to the mods.

i'll be coming up the last 2 weeks of july. if anyone wants to pm me just before that time to share info i'll be grateful. I plan to ask for help just before I come unless there are enough posters to give me enough info to get started. I fish out of Geneva.

I fished 2 yrs ago and the 1st 3 days we struggled. we was using harnesses and searching deeper water. then someone posted they did great in 55' with spoons. so our last day to fish we went out to 52' and started a nw troll with spoons at 2.8 to 3.0 mph. 3 hrs and 45 minutes we had our 5 man limit with spoons and 6 rods. most of our fish came on galeforcetackle.com spoons with jawbreaker being the best. we did catch fish on stinger scorpion spoons. but gale force spoons ruled the day. man was we thankful for that report.

now there is enough fish to go around. lets all share enough info to help others.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

I like pics myself


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Hatchetman said:


> Don't really care what you doubt. Been around for 76 years, seen a lot of Egrets and Pelican's, and this was a Pelican. I was within a hundred yard of it and it was a Pelican....


X2 on the Pelican sighting. More and more every year up in the western basin of Lake Erie. See them migrating thru during duck season. Not to many year's ago the Osprey's weren't here either but there here now.


----------



## Brutus (Apr 25, 2004)

Anyone know water conditions at seneca or salt fork?


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

Jim white said:


> I like pics myself
> View attachment 352097


You need any help with those Jim?!! Nice catch!


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Nope nope they was pretty tasty thanks for asking lol


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

I hope this cold spell ain't messing with the morel mushrooms


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Brutus said:


> Anyone know water conditions at seneca or salt fork?


Seneca is 1 1/2 ft high and would imagine Salt Fork is high also. Would bet that they are both very off colored right now....


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Fishing has been slow with this crazy weather but fish are being caught - If you have been to the lakes I have been to, you would think they are on fire with the record crowds that have been in the parking lots this early in the year.


----------



## Brutus (Apr 25, 2004)

Hatchetman said:


> Seneca is 1 1/2 ft high and would imagine Salt Fork is high also. Would bet that they are both very off colored right now....


Thank you. Hatchetman!


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Viewed Salt Fork today, Hour ago really..
Still high, still muddy, windy with 1' chop. Seen only a couple shore fishing and no boats.
This as from SR-22 entrance, old marina, main beach, ranger station area.
I had 22 degrees this morning.


----------



## Brutus (Apr 25, 2004)

Dragline said:


> Viewed Salt Fork today, Hour ago really..
> Still high, still muddy, windy with 1' chop. Seen only a couple shore fishing and no boats.
> This as from SR-22 entrance, old marina, main beach, ranger station area.
> I had 22 degrees this morning.


Thanks dragline. Both lakes have been off color most of the early spring. I have not been there in a couple weeks an appreciate the info saving me a lot of driving


----------

